# Cold Weld Cast



## SE18 (Mar 25, 2016)

I had a cheapy 55# HF anvil I was using as a doorstop and thought I'd trick it out so I cut a 5/8 piece of steel, drilled and filed out a pritchel and hardie, drilled and tapped bolts. That would have sufficed.

However, I had some nickel rod laying around and I'd always heard you could cold weld something so I thought what the heck, not much invested in this so if it cracks open no big loss.

I lightly preheated the area to weld, following some instructions from Lincoln on cold welding cast. I then welded about an inch, which they recommended, and let it cool.

Then I pushed it to 2 "; then 3" then 4" no crack. Of course I welded different parts on opposite sides per instructions and also immediately peened the area.

I was starting to run out of nickel and had just 2 sticks left so I figured I'd add more weight to it so I nickel rodded the entire thing to a weight plate.

The photo shows the anvil prior to sanding. The welding boots are circa 1975 USMC.

The important thing was trying out a new technique. This anvil will do until a real one comes along.


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 25, 2016)

The peening makes the difference. It streches out the material.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 26, 2016)

Heck at least yours has mounting tabs. Mine doesn't.


----------

